# Label tags in tees



## hct1020 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would like to order custom Label tags for my tee's. Anyone know any resources?
Thanks!


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Label tags in tee's*

Here's a couple.

clothinglabels4u.com
luckylabel.com


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Label tags in tee's*

Another one:

www.westcoastlabel.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Label tags in tee's*

djslabels.com is another one


----------



## jheraux (Jul 23, 2013)

Talk to Fred at Label Label in Los Angeles


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

You can also check out Etsy.com. They have lots of resources on there.


----------

